# Av. Trinidad Morán - Arequipa!



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

si amigo lo se... vivo en Arequipa


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

La Av. Trinidad moran y la Av. Ejercito son las que mas me gustan de AQP


----------

